# 'A Labor of Respect'



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

This 'un here is a 'first and last' for me. Whupped out a Majestic rollerball from all antler.. Man...I spent three days trying to cut and drill any piece of antler I had that was thick enough for a BIG pen..but didn't have a big core of marrow.. Whew !!! ...got 'er done....This is a WHOPPER and came out right nice I think...

It's a 'special project' as a show of thanks for all he does for others for our ol' buddy, 'Stumpy'/George...aka 'State Vet'...

Git ready, George...Even a 'one-winged' bozo ought to be able to handle this 'un....I'll send it along with the 'Good Ol' Boys' gifts soon as I get thru with them....

Gracias, por todo, Amigo....:cheers:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice looking pen. I like the color in the antler. Great job Jim.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice Jim! I bet that sucka weighs about two pounds!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> This 'un here is a 'first and last' for me. Whupped out a Majestic rollerball from all antler.. Man...I spent three days trying to cut and drill any piece of antler I had that was thick enough for a BIG pen..but didn't have a big core of marrow.. Whew !!! ...got 'er done....This is a WHOPPER and came out right nice I think...
> 
> It's a 'special project' as a show of thanks for all he does for others for our ol' buddy, 'Stumpy'/George...aka 'State Vet'...
> 
> ...


Man Jim that's just awesome, I don't do all of it by myself (for the vets) I have plenty of great people that work just as hard. As far as the other little stuff I do well it's just part of being a good neighbor in this big ol' world all I ask is for people to "pass it on".

That's a great looking pen Jim, true craftsmanship, after all that I've been thru this week, I needed a little cheering up, thanks friend.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Outstanding looking pen!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That sure is one Beautiful Pan Mate!!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job, Jim. Truly one of a kind.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Looks good. I did one of those a while back out of mesquite. Man those pens weigh a ton. They write great though. The spring backed rollerball is nice.
later, biggreen


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

One word for that pen *AWESOME!!!*


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a cool pen Jim. Good job!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Very nice Jim! I bet that sucka weighs about two pounds!


LOL..Pretty close, Trod (as you well know).. A shirt pocket won't cut it with the Majestics... gotta have a belt holster for them...but George is purty good with 'sheaths'....:biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> LOL..Pretty close, Trod (as you well know).. A shirt pocket won't cut it with the Majestics... gotta have a belt holster for them...but George is purty good with 'sheaths'....:biggrin:


I should have your "payback" finished today for the pen


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> I should have your "payback" finished today for the pen


NO payback needed, George.. I ain't got nuthin' but time..SO....

back off and take care of yoreself.. Your health is mucho more important to me than my knife.....but thanks again...

jim


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> NO payback needed, George.. I ain't got nuthin' but time..SO....
> 
> back off and take care of yoreself.. Your health is mucho more important to me than my knife.....but thanks again...
> 
> jim


Too late:tongue:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Great looking pen!


----------

